# Forum Argomenti di discussione Le utilità del Commercialista telematico  archiviazione elettronica contabilità: come funziona

## nadia

Contabilità digitale, dalla ricezione dei documenti alla produzione dei libri (archiviazione elettronica)
docente Rag. Claudio Caprara
GIOVEDI 13 DICEMBRE 2012
video conferenza in diretta ORE 15.30  18.30  contabilita-digitale-archiviazione-ottica
crediti formativi

----------

